# Terminal only runs one time



## topher (Jan 14, 2010)

I have been using the terminal more lately, but when I close it then try to reopen it later it just blinks on then off again. I was thinking of installing yakuake and autostaring it. That way I could just use the F12 key to turn it "on" and "off". Still I wonder why the terminal is acting this way and if something needs to be done before it turns into a bigger problem. Xterm doesn't act this way, but I'd rather use a more terminal with more features.


----------



## plamaiziere (Jan 14, 2010)

topher said:
			
		

> I have been using the terminal more lately, but when I close it then try to reopen it later it just blinks on then off again. I was thinking of installing yakuake and autostaring it. That way I could just use the F12 key to turn it "on" and "off". Still I wonder why the terminal is acting this way and if something needs to be done before it turns into a bigger problem. Xterm doesn't act this way, but I'd rather use a more terminal with more features.



Which terminal? Looks like you are using KDE.
Try to launch konsole from an xterm (/usr/local/kde4/bin/konsole)
Check also the file $HOME/.xsession-errors


----------



## topher (Jan 14, 2010)

plamaiziere said:
			
		

> Which terminal? Looks like you are using KDE.
> Try to launch konsole from an xterm (/usr/local/kde4/bin/konsole)
> Check also the file $HOME/.xsession-errors



I use XFCE and the xfce4-terminal. When I start terminal from xterm it crashes the same way.

My .xsession-errors file:


```
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
/usr/local/etc/gdm/Xsession: Setup done, will execute: /usr/bin/ssh-agent -- startxfce4
/usr/local/bin/startxfce4: X server already running on display :0
xrdb: "Xft.hinting" on line 9 overrides entry on line 6
xrdb: "Xft.hintstyle" on line 11 overrides entry on line 7
env: kdeinit: No such file or directory
env: dcop: No such file or directory
xfdesktop[1127]: starting up
xfce4-settings-helper is already running
(xfce4-mixer-plugin:1142): xfce4-mixer-plugin-DEBUG: mixer_plugin->track_label = 'Volume'
shm_unlink(/tmp/pulse-shm-1401263728) failed: Permission denied
shm_unlink(/tmp/pulse-shm-1730662808) failed: Permission denied
shm_unlink(/tmp/pulse-shm-1251472496) failed: Permission denied
```


----------



## JimW (Jan 14, 2010)

If you are having problems with XFCE terminal, ..... try this......

In your home directory there will be a folder named *.config*. Within that directory is another directory for *Terminal* containing the config file for XFCE's terminal. The file name is *terminalrc*.

Try renaming that file, then open an XFCE terminal. If it opens, go to the *Edit* menu in the terminal and open the *Preferences* option and change something to create another config file for your terminal session in XFCE.

I'm just guessing here, but your current *terminalrc* file could have some entries that are creating a problem.

It's worth a try. Good Luck.


----------



## topher (Jan 14, 2010)

topher said:
			
		

> I use XFCE and the xfce4-terminal.


 This also happens to konsole when I'm logged into kde and to gnome-terminal when I'm logged into gnome.


----------



## topher (Jan 14, 2010)

JimW said:
			
		

> If you are having problems with XFCE terminal, ..... try this......
> 
> In your home directory there will be a folder named *.config*. Within that directory is another directory for *Terminal* containing the config file for XFCE's terminal. The file name is *terminalrc*.
> 
> ...



I don't have a terminalrc file in my .config folder or anywhere else in my home directory. I'll try your suggestion to see if it creates one.


----------



## topher (Jan 14, 2010)

JimW said:
			
		

> If you are having problems with XFCE terminal, ..... try this......
> 
> In your home directory there will be a folder named *.config*. Within that directory is another directory for *Terminal* containing the config file for XFCE's terminal. The file name is *terminalrc*.
> 
> ...



I had to reboot to get terminal to stay open, then changed the background color in preferences. When I logged out and back in the terminal now opens, closes and re-opens without crashing.
thanks JimW


----------



## topher (Jan 17, 2010)

*this problem came back*

I have a ./config/Terminal/terminalrc file, but the original issue of crashing immediately after opening persists. When I start Terminal from xterm there is no output after it crashes.


----------



## aragon (Jan 18, 2010)

It would be useful to get a backtrace.  We're taking stabs in the dark without one.

Alternatively, I like x11/evilvte.


----------



## topher (Jan 18, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> It would be useful to get a backtrace.  We're taking stabs in the dark without one.
> 
> Alternatively, I like x11/evilvte.



Would I need to pkg_add -r gdbm instead of apt-get install gdb to follow the ubuntu wiki?


----------



## aragon (Jan 18, 2010)

topher said:
			
		

> Would I need to pkg_add -r gdbm instead of apt-get install gdb to follow the ubuntu wiki?


Neither.  GDB is included in FreeBSD's base.


----------



## topher (Jan 18, 2010)

```
GNU gdb 6.1.1 [FreeBSD]
Copyright 2004 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
GDB is free software, covered by the GNU General Public License, and you are
welcome to change it and/or distribute copies of it under certain conditions.
Type "show copying" to see the conditions.
There is absolutely no warranty for GDB.  Type "show warranty" for details.
This GDB was configured as "amd64-marcel-freebsd"...(no debugging symbols found)...
(gdb) handle SIG33 pass nostop noprint
Signal        Stop	Print	Pass to program	Description
SIG33         No	No	Yes		Real-time event 33
(gdb) set pagination 0
(gdb) backtr      run
Starting program: /usr/local/bin/terminal 
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging 
symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no 
debugging symbols found)...[New LWP 100179]
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging 
symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no 
debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no 
debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no 
debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols 
found)...(no debugging symbols found)...[New Thread 8048021c0 (LWP 100179)]
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...
Program exited normally.
(gdb) backtrace full
No stack.
(gdb) info registers
The program has no registers now.
(gdb) x/16i $pc
No registers.
(gdb) thread all apply backtrace
No symbol table is loaded.  Use the "file" command.
(gdb) 
[K(gdb) quit
```


----------



## aragon (Jan 18, 2010)

Doesn't look like it is crashing, so no idea.  Maybe you should ask in #xfce on Freenode.


----------



## topher (Jan 18, 2010)

I will. Thank you Aragon.


----------



## topher (Jan 18, 2010)

*Its not an XFCE problem*

Of the 5 terminals I have installed Konsole, Gnome-terminal, Xfce-terminal, Evilvte and xterm, only xterm doesn't crash immeditely after opening. Nor does it matter if I am logged into Xfce, Gnome or Kde. Googling the problem didn't yeild any BSD solutions, but there were apple and opensolaris discussions. opensolaris treats it like a bug and apple users suggest creating a new login.  

This works for my system. My new user name does not have the "terminal crashing on launch" issue in any of my terminal emulators no matter which window manager I use. Another difference with my new user name is the terminal prompt shows username@hostname were my old login showed only the hostname at the prompt, like when logging in as to superuser.

 I don't know if this is related to the crashing, just an observation.


----------

